# So I've always wondered what modernized Teles and Strats would look like... major GAS



## InCasinoOut (May 3, 2012)

Dreamt and designed these up for fun, so I don't think I need to mention where the design influences came from.  Anyway, the idea was to update traditional Tele and Strat designs with modern playability and features, while keeping their soul (looks wise at least). As 7s of course. They turned out to be either the most metal non-metal guitars, or the most non-metal metal guitars.

The "Thallecaster" is based on an Ibanez FR for it's more aggressive T-shape, and the Strat is actually a Suhr Modern with the upper horn from an RG. All have 26.5" scale lengths from an older mockup I did. Then, either BKPs or CL/LF combo in all of them! I eventually want to mock up some 7 string Schaller Hannes bridges for the Teles too.

Now if only they existed...


----------



## LtdRay (May 3, 2012)

If you made one of these i would want one Cool design


----------



## kn1feparty (May 3, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/195936-epic-ngd-sexiest-custom-squier-stagemaster-vii-ever.html


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 3, 2012)

No matter what guitar I see it on, that bridge is fucking awesome.


----------



## Koop (May 3, 2012)

Oh my, that white strat certainly does intrigue me


----------



## Rain (May 3, 2012)

kn1feparty said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/195936-epic-ngd-sexiest-custom-squier-stagemaster-vii-ever.html



Hahaha, I was about to say I more or less have the 3rd one down xD

I still want that second one though. Mmm mmm.


----------



## kn1feparty (May 3, 2012)

Rain said:


> Hahaha, I was about to say I more or less have the 3rd one down xD
> 
> I still want that second one though. Mmm mmm.



I'm GASing like OPEC for that red Teletype. Shit looks ridonk.


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 3, 2012)

That red tele is HOT. I'd buy one of those.

Edit: I'd actually buy either of those teles. Love me some tele.


----------



## noUser01 (May 3, 2012)

I would do all of those guitars. Especially the 2nd one.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (May 3, 2012)

The white strat is VERY nice. I'd also take the natural Tele, if it had a rosewood or ebony board. A good, stripe-y Macassar board would be pure s3xx.


----------



## NeglectedField (May 3, 2012)

Nice guitars, but please no 'thall' puns.


----------



## broj15 (May 3, 2012)

That blue strat is really killer. Might just inspire me to go build something


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 3, 2012)

Those are pretty badass looking

I've got a pretty "modernized" looking Tele type shape 7


----------



## THORNSZ (May 3, 2012)

*i want the 2nd one! *


----------



## ImN0tTelling (May 3, 2012)

By "modernized" I assume you mean "Blackmachine-ized?" lol


----------



## Rain (May 3, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Those are pretty badass looking
> 
> I've got a pretty "modernized" looking Tele type shape 7



Schecter Chris Garza sig? Nice


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 3, 2012)




----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 3, 2012)

broj15 said:


> That blue strat is really killer. Might just inspire me to go build something



yeah, the blue strat takes the cake for me, very nice looking axe.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 3, 2012)

ImN0tTelling said:


> By "modernized" I assume you mean "Blackmachine-ized?" lol


 
Looks that way, haha. There have been "modernized" strats for decades. Guitars such as the SUhr Modern and Iby RG he used to make the mockup, for instance .

They look okay. Replace the HBs on the "teles" with SCs and we'll talk.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 3, 2012)

The red one.

The rest are okay.

But the red one.


----------



## InCasinoOut (May 3, 2012)

ImN0tTelling said:


> By "modernized" I assume you mean "Blackmachine-ized?" lol



Ha, to tell you the truth, after I finished the linework for the Strat I immediately thought, "fuck, looks like a Blackmachine", but then again these are purely for fun since either learning how to build these or saving up for a custom are unlikely in my future. 

But thanks a lot guys! If there are any other color/wood combos you wanna see feel free to post 'em and I can try to whip one up. Definitely have some pickup and bridge changes I want to work on...




highlordmugfug said:


> The red one.
> 
> The rest are okay.
> 
> But the red one.


Yeah, definitely my favorite too. Spent a lot of time doing nothing but staring at it while stoned, thats for sure.


----------



## thealexkelley (May 3, 2012)

looks like fender releasing its american djent series... looks killer!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 3, 2012)

I like how "modernized" means adding a Blackmachine/Parker headstock and humbuckers. 

They do look pretty though. Needz more trems.


----------



## Aevolve (May 3, 2012)

I am going to build something resembling the 2nd one. Period.

I've been GASing for a tele-shape with humbuckers and that just pushed it over the edge.


----------



## InCasinoOut (May 3, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I like how "modernized" means adding a Blackmachine/Parker headstock and humbuckers.
> 
> They do look pretty though. Needz more trems.



Well, I had quite a few moments of thinking "oh well, I know ss.org is gonna like BKPs, CL/LFs, Hipshots, and one piece necks anyway". 

edit: but still, I've just always wondered what features we all now love would look like in old school color/pickguard/neck combos, which I will always have a soft spot for.


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 4, 2012)

If the blue 'Strat' had a FR or Lo Pro, then I would be on that in a heartbeat.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 4, 2012)

Rain said:


> Schecter Chris Garza sig? Nice


----------



## Levi79 (May 4, 2012)

Very good mockups dude! I've had a similar idea for a tele shape for a while, but i suck at Photoshop. I was never sure if the beveled modern tele thing would be cool or stupid looking. This has assured me how cool it would be.


----------



## cosmitron (May 4, 2012)

Nice graphics!
That said, I'd love a 7 strings telly with all the ala vintage specs except for the strings number. (I actually wanted to build one but was soon to realize it would be really expensive/impossible.)


----------



## xeL (May 4, 2012)

InCasinoOut said:


>



Oh Man...


----------



## theicon2125 (May 4, 2012)

I love that red semi-hollow aside from the the headstock, that just ruins it for me. I don't know what it is but ever since the first time I saw a Parker I just couldn't stand that style of headstock. I know it will cut down on neck weight and neck dive, but for me buying instruments is 1/4 features, 1/4 quality, 1/4 tone, 1/4 looks before price even comes into the picture.


----------



## Malkav (May 4, 2012)

Gotta be honest those aren't teles or strats, they may look a little like teles and strats but in "modernizing" them you've pretty much killed off the factors that make them what they are...

Very cool designs, I really like the way they look, but they aren't really an evolution of the two, they're kinda just the souls of superstrats stuck onto the aesthetic of their predecessors. 

TL;DR You sure as hell aint gonna get tele or strat tones out of them, but they look pretty cool


----------



## Lewk (May 4, 2012)

ImN0tTelling said:


> By "modernized" I assume you mean "Blackmachine-ized?" lol



Because it has a Parker headstock?


----------



## deftones-88 (May 4, 2012)

The top red ons looks sweet man


----------



## The Norsemen (May 4, 2012)

I would love a Tele 7 with the reverse headstock.
To push it further away from an "actual" tele, make the whole thing a Mahogany neck thru with a 24 fret ebony fretboard.
Then take off the pickguard, blackburst the edges, and blackout the hardware.

*I Would Be All About That.*
Forget that "its not a tele" stuff. I'd_ *want*_ it to do some "not so tele" stuff.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 4, 2012)

Nice mockups!


----------



## kn1feparty (May 4, 2012)

I keep coming back to this thread and I can't help but think that if that red tele were available with a more full reversed headstock, I would shell out for it right meow.


----------



## toiletstand (May 4, 2012)

that red tele shape is sexy .wow.


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 4, 2012)

InCasinoOut said:


>



I'd do terrible things for this...but +1 for the "full" reverse headstock...esp-style would look pretty tasty


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 4, 2012)

That first one I really fucking like. Sexy.


----------



## optonaut (May 4, 2012)

WANT!


----------



## Murmel (May 4, 2012)

The shape of those teles are amazing.


----------



## cosmitron (May 4, 2012)

This thread inspired me this:





I actually like the FR shape, but would also appreciate that^


----------



## kruneh (May 4, 2012)

I´d buy that red one any day! Seriously. 
Cool stuff!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 5, 2012)

Jesus i'd kill for the first tele and strat.  Thank you for sharing these!!!


----------



## ian14892 (May 5, 2012)

I love this one soo much. I'd like it even more if the headstock was more blackmachine and less parker, and maybe even a single coil in the neck.

mock that up? lol


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 5, 2012)

Koop said:


> Oh my, that white strat certainly does intrigue me


 This.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (May 5, 2012)

I would happily pay a lot of money for any of those.


----------



## joe-tofu (May 6, 2012)

Really cool mockups, bro. I'm not digging the headstock, but everything else is awesome.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 6, 2012)

hang on, let me try...

...

...yep, i can fap to that.

Seriously though, those are PERFECT.


----------



## technomancer (May 6, 2012)

So by "modernize" you really meant "remove everything that makes them sounds like a tele or strat and add Blackmachine and/or Parker elements".

I do think they look cool though


----------



## Phrygian (May 6, 2012)

The second one looks really cool, I'd probably buy one if it existed!


----------



## GazPots (May 6, 2012)

technomancer said:


> So by "modernize" you really meant "remove everything that makes them sounds like a tele or strat and add Blackmachine and/or Parker elements".
> 
> I do think they look cool though




This^. 

But really, they look good and i really like a few of them so top marks.


----------



## the hittmann (May 6, 2012)

I want that tele


----------



## USMarine75 (May 6, 2012)

Some hot modern tele's... Fender Jim Root and G&L Deluxe (courtesy of Axepalace)


























And I always wanted to try a Trussart Steelcaster:


----------



## Shawn (May 6, 2012)

Love those mockups. Nice work!


----------



## Explorer (May 6, 2012)

I've always liked the Parker Southern Nitefly. If it was available in a 7- or 8-string, it would be a no-brainer for me. 










Fortunately, I haven're really had to wonder what it would look like, since it really exists. 

I find it interesting that so many seem to think "BM!" instead of the company which originated that headstock. I guess I expect that, with all the information on the internet being available for free, people would know about Parker....


----------



## leonardo7 (May 6, 2012)

Dear OP: Thanks for giving me GAS for guitars that don't even exist


----------



## ImN0tTelling (May 6, 2012)

Lewk said:


> Because it has a Parker headstock?


Cause it has the body scoop around the edge in addition to the headstock


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 7, 2012)

found this on Flickr, didn't know Alex had a 7-string tele model from ESP. Looks cool but I prefer his new sig.


----------



## skisgaar (May 7, 2012)

Get fucked with your Jim Root telecasters. These are fucking beautiful. now if we're talking trems....how bout the ones from the musicman guitars? >


----------



## JP Universe (May 7, 2012)

Parker/Blackmachine headstocks... BKP's..... 7 strings.... I knew I liked you 

Great mockups man... now someone get a custom like that red one!


----------



## GTailly (May 7, 2012)

Dude, that 2nd tele...


----------



## Herrick (May 7, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Telecasters butt that shape you came up with looks quite hittable.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 7, 2012)

InCasinoOut said:


>



HOLY FUCKING CHRIST THOSE RULE.


----------



## isispelican (May 7, 2012)

holy fuck


----------



## TimSE (May 7, 2012)

Change the Blackmachine headstock and those first 3 are winners!


----------



## InCasinoOut (May 7, 2012)

technomancer said:


> So by "modernize" you really meant "remove everything that makes them sounds like a tele or strat and add Blackmachine and/or Parker elements".
> 
> I do think they look cool though



Well, yeah, thats exactly what I meant. It was never "what would the logical evolution of Teles and Strats look like while retaining their key features", more like "I know what I _personally_ want in a guitar right now, and I'm mocking them up myself because I want to see it for _myself_". And that meant bevels, humbuckers, and hipshots! The Parker headstock came about when I was figuring out how to streamline a regular Tele headstock, and decided it'd either look like a dick or a Parker ripoff. Decided not to go with the dickstock. lol.

Edit: also it all started when I saw sol niger 333's custom Rapecaster, wondered what it'd look like if I changed things to my own personal preference, and after mocking that up, I decided to do the thinline and Strats too. 





edit: and I've taken everyone's comments to consideration! Probably will do another round of altered mockups with single coils, trems, and I've always loved that ESP headstock on Alex Wade's black Tele...


----------



## darren (May 7, 2012)

I'm working on a single-cutaway with classic Tele pickups... i think it should sound pretty awesome. I've got a Rio Grande Muy Grande Tele set going in it.


----------



## Herrick (May 7, 2012)

If ESP put out a passive 7-string Strat with the same finish as that Tele, I'd love it Long Time.


----------



## Mordecai (May 7, 2012)

OrsusMetal said:


> That red tele is HOT. I'd buy one of those.


 agreed.


----------



## metaljohn (May 7, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> found this on Flickr, didn't know Alex had a 7-string tele model from ESP. Looks cool but I prefer his new sig.



Whaaat? I'd take that tele over his ltd sig. I do like singlecuts more, though.


----------



## InCasinoOut (May 8, 2012)

darren said:


> I'm working on a single-cutaway with classic Tele pickups... i think it should sound pretty awesome. I've got a Rio Grande Muy Grande Tele set going in it.



Yes! Darren, I've always loved your designs! Someday I'll have a Decibel Tele...


----------



## AwakenNoMore (May 8, 2012)

I like OP's mock-ups.


----------



## Malkav (May 9, 2012)

darren said:


> I'm working on a single-cutaway with classic Tele pickups... i think it should sound pretty awesome. I've got a Rio Grande Muy Grande Tele set going in it.


 
You've gotta give that bridge an elongated base plate like on a real tele, or just use a proper tele bridge and I'm sure that thing will deliver some sweet tele tones


----------



## AcousticMinja (May 9, 2012)

I want every guitar in this thread.


----------



## TheFashel12 (May 31, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

These guitars are amazing  , retro 7 string =  If these were real i would surely buy one


----------



## nangillala (May 31, 2012)

The red one with reversed headstock for me, please


----------



## jake7doyle (May 31, 2012)

someone needs to start making the top 2, especially the red one!


----------



## Musza (May 31, 2012)

someone said modern-tele?


























I love this thread


----------



## JosephAOI (May 31, 2012)

The red and white ones have been saved to my "Guitar Porn" album on facebook and my computer.


----------



## otisct20 (May 31, 2012)

The white strat is so sexy. Although for me I'd rather see a schecter style or esp angled headstock on it. BUT HOT DAMN thats perty!


----------

